# HABU is back!!... i'm in the boonies!



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

hey folk! habu here. i've been away for a spell but now i'm back on line.... (hold the boos and hisses please). i'm living in the wilderness and only have stinking dial-up availible here so bear with me.... it's all worth it though... i'm in herp paradise... got a few good pics too! (if they ever upload!)... so, what's up with all those good people on that side of the pond?


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

HABU said:


> hey folk! habu here. i've been away for a spell but now i'm back on line.... (hold the boos and hisses please). i'm living in the wilderness and only have stinking dial-up availible here so bear with me.... it's all worth it though... i'm in herp paradise... got a few good pics too! (if they ever upload!)... so, what's up with all those good people on that side of the pond?


How do Habu  

Long time no speak mate. 

Get these pics up then lol


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

welcome back :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey Habu!

Good to see you back!:no1:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

HOLY HECK he alive its alllllllllllive 


welcome back mate we miss your gifs


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

welcome back


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

welcome back mate


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks, pics are uploading... i have moved to buena vista, ohio, the foothills of the appalachian mountains. west virginia is about 40 miles east of me. i have the ohio river as my front yard and shawnee forest in my back yard... 70,000 acres of pure, unspoilded wilderness that is positively ate-up with herps!... i'm talkin about a place that dreams are made of... and it's all mine!.... i'm not in the middle of nowhere but if you climb a tree, you can see the middle of nowhere from here...haha! kentucky is across the river from me...


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

welcome back


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Marina


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome Back


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

man! the internet connection is as slow as molases in january!:lol2:


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

Good to have you back Habu........Guessing we are not gonna be inundated with pics now...........:lol2:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

HABU!!!!!!!!!!!! God,we've all missed your scanned snakes


----------



## jennibob (Jan 5, 2008)

howdy mate, new place sounds a dream, 

Welcome back to the dark side:crazy:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Took your time  .











:welcome:back.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome back Hunni  Been rather quiet around these parts without ya


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

hey habu welcome back to the mad house...

Liz


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

HABU said:


> thanks, pics are uploading... i have moved to buena vista, ohio, the foothills of the appalachian mountains. west virginia is about 40 miles east of me. i have the ohio river as my front yard and shawnee forest in my back yard... 70,000 acres of pure, unspoilded wilderness that is positively ate-up with herps!... i'm talkin about a place that dreams are made of... and it's all mine!.... i'm not in the middle of nowhere but if you climb a tree, you can see the middle of nowhere from here...haha! kentucky is across the river from me...


ooooh.....lucky you:2thumb:
what snake species are there? is it cottonmouths and copperheads,rattlers?
hurry up with those pictures lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

its about bloody time dude : victory:


----------



## lily-jo (Mar 27, 2008)

hehe your back
now, were you abducted by aliens (please say yes, so my theory was correct lol)
missed you 
u ok?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

pics are goin to be slow anymore. i'm in dial-up hell. my computer just shut down so i had to do a restart. i was in the middle of uploading pics... dang!!...haha! oh, and yes, i have beau coup timber rattlers and copperheads here... i've caught several. i'm about to post some pics!... you'll all think i'm crazy though. i was thinking of all of my friends here on the forum while i was backpacking... lizards and things skittering about and all and whished that many of you all were here. pics to follow!!:2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

it sounds idylic!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Habu. 

We don't know each other, but having seen so many posts over the last weeks, with members missing you, and wondering if you are okay, it's nice to know that you are fine. 

Like the others, I also look forward to your future posts on here. 

Mo. :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

me and a handfull of butterflies.. we are ate up with them. sorry about the quality.. i just took a couple of those disposible, film cameras with me backpacking... 










here's me with a timber that i caught by my camp. i took an ink pen and wrote my screen name on my hand so you all would know it was me. snake in one hand and trying to snap a pic with the other hand! it came out like crap though!:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here i am in the creek by my house


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

:lol2:OMG Habu...you"ve died and gone to heaven. Wish i had a creek like that in my back yard. Nice to have you back...we missed you!!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL at writing your name on your hand.....I think we all know you're crazy enough to do what you say without doodling on yourself!

The scenery looks fantastic! I wanna live there too!!!:2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

click

this an eastern garter in the wild. i was crossing this creek and was lucky enough to get a decent shot. i'm also trying a different image host to see if it's any faster...


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

HABU said:


> here i am in the creek by my house


I wanna come live there too


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here is a ringneck snake that i found... they are a favorite of mine..

.. click


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

welcome back Habu

what have i told you about leaving us and not telling us where you are!!!!

we got worried, glad your back matey


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Habu were have you been?


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

welcome back Habu, we have all missed you like mad !


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here i am.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome back fellow American! I love the picture in the creek.. im so jealous of your new surroundings  do you accommodate holiday makers?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

t-bo said:


> Welcome back fellow American! I love the picture in the creek.. im so jealous of your new surroundings  do you accommodate holiday makers?


haha!! thanks T-BO. i'm so deep in the woods that sattilite is the only way to get any t.v. here.... no such thing as a cell phone signal here... i love it. i have lizards on my porch and snakes in the yard... plenty of hunting, fishing and camping here. i watch the tug boats push barges down the mighty ohio river. they call they place the little smokies.... cause of the mist every morning that blankets the hills. we have beaver, black bear, bob cat,turkey, grouse, hanks...on and on. the only thing not here that is suppose to be is mountain lions... we even have coyotes!! i sit on my back porch every morning and drink my coffee... and look either at the mountains or the river... depending on which porch i choose... i think that it is a law here that you must wave at everyone and every car that passes by and you must have at least one foor wheeler atv..haha! also, there is no law or real government to speak of... talk about being in the backwater of america!.... think deliverance... also, across the river in kentucky, there is no sign of civilizatio... i catch myself half-expecting to see indians on the other side. . no one ever really comes here either. the nearest town of any size is twenty miles away. ....yep! just me and a natural paradise. plenty of lakes here too.

anyone wanting a wilderness experience... just let me know... i'll hook you up. i just finished a three week backpacking trip last week waiting for the house to be ready. hills and hollows as far as the eye can see.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

it sounds like heaven, apart from the butterflies of course :eek4:


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

totally jealous Habu. 

Looks lovely over there with lots of wild life! 

I am going to have to arrange a trip over your neck of the woods some day and check out some of that wild life, and sip on some budweiser


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

royalpython said:


> totally jealous Habu.
> 
> Looks lovely over there with lots of wild life!
> 
> I am going to have to arrange a trip over your neck of the woods some day and check out some of that wild life, and sip on some budweiser


 anytime. we'll just shoot an azimuth and bushwack our way through. be somewhere that no one has stood in 50 years or more. oh and forget about the bud... it sucks to me. steel reserve all the way... it'll knock you on your *ss!:lol2:

it's the most rugged forest in the state. steep hills. ever stand up on a trail and still be able to reach and touch it with your hands... i'm talking steep. but if you like the woods. it's the best. so many habitats. ridges and hollows. no trash or traffic, just wilderness. over 70 miles oh just hiking trails plus lots of bridle trails for the horses. you never see a soul unless you're on a forest road, then maybe a logging truck or a forest worker now and then. i like it. i'll not be able to see it all in my lifetime. it's too big. bass and crappie in the ponds and lakes. sweet!:2thumb: stay in shape....bring a camera..haha!!


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Have you actually moved there for good or just staying there for a while?
Jake
btw what is that snake you got a hold of in your sig?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> Have you actually moved there for good or just staying there for a while?
> Jake
> btw what is that snake you got a hold of in your sig?


i'm here for good. rented me a house.

the snake is a timber rattler that i caught. they are fairly common here. it's easier to find them squished on the road than alive but they are all around. copperheads are very plentiful here too, more so than the timbers. click on the pic.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

HABU said:


> i'm here for good. rented me a house.
> 
> the snake is a timber rattler that i caught. they are fairly common here. it's easier to find them squish on the road than alive but they are all around. copperheads are very plentiful here too, more so than the timbers. click on the pic.


 
Yea i did, and i saw your name on your hand lol.

Can i come over and stay with you for a week or two


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> Yea i did, and i saw your name on your hand lol.
> 
> Can i come over and stay with you for a week or two


 sure. we'll go to walmart and get your gear. it'll be fun...haha! seriously, anyone that needs a free guide, just let me know. heck, you might even pick up my accent....:lol2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

HABU said:


> sure. we'll go to walmart and get your gear. it'll be fun...haha! seriously, anyone that needs a free guide, just let me know. heck, you might even pick up my accent....:lol2:


You have P.M


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

HABU said:


> anytime. we'll just shoot an azimuth and bushwack our way through. be somewhere that no one has stood in 50 years or more. oh and forget about the bud... it sucks to me. steel reserve all the way... it'll knock you on your *ss!:lol2:
> 
> it's the most rugged forest in the state. steep hills. ever stand up on a trail and still be able to reach and touch it with your hands... i'm talking steep. but if you like the woods. it's the best. so many habitats. ridges and hollows. no trash or traffic, just wilderness. over 70 miles oh just hiking trails plus lots of bridle trails for the horses. you never see a soul unless you're on a forest road, then maybe a logging truck or a forest worker now and then. i like it. i'll not be able to see it all in my lifetime. it's too big. bass and crappie in the ponds and lakes. sweet!:2thumb: stay in shape....bring a camera..haha!!


Excellent. i already checked out flights and prices... :lol: not too cheap but not crazy expensive either, something i'll easily consider - you've got a nice day of warmth today followed by possible thunder storms tomorrow and the day after (haha, been checking the weather as well :lol. Steel reserve sounds interesting, might take the pain away from a hungry bear as it bites on my neck :lol:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

We were all wondering where you'd got to! Was about to come looking!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

shawnee ... where i am... just click the pic
http://www.mwestfall.addr.com/nigal/intro.htm
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/forests/shawnee/tabid/5166/Default.aspx

http://www.sciotocountyohio.com/forest.htm


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

HABU said:


> shawnee ... where i am... just click the pic


Jealous...
im just surrounding by concrete high rised buildings :bash: :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

pity. iused to live in the city surrounded by the same thing. i had to go. i'll likely live a lot longer now.:lol2:


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

God ,Don't Phone,Don't Write Thought you was DEAD...........:whistling2:

:welcome: HOME...............

Get a Big Ba:censor:stard sat dish...............Internet Probs Solved:2thumb:


----------

